# Looking for large s&p shaker kit



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 6, 2014)

This is kind of random and maybe the wrong section but i'm in the hunt for salt & pepper shaker kits, but ones where the metal insert piece is around an inch and a half give or take. All of the kit packs I've found are pretty small and wont look good with what the salt and pepper shakers are suppose to look like. Has anyone seen them online anywhere, every place I've searched it's always the small one.


----------



## Wes Murphy (Nov 8, 2014)

Not the size you are looking for. All kits I have seen are all the same size. The crush grind kits have a 2 3/4 hole are the bottom if that's any help.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> This is kind of random and maybe the wrong section but i'm in the hunt for salt & pepper shaker kits, but ones where the metal insert piece is around an inch and a half give or take. All of the kit packs I've found are pretty small and wont look good with what the salt and pepper shakers are suppose to look like. Has anyone seen them online anywhere, every place I've searched it's always the small one.



1" is the biggest I've seen.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

Wait here's some large screw on types but I think they have others . . . 

Shaker Tops

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hmm, well I don't know the exact size but I found the picture of what I'm wanting to make, figured an inch might be a little too small looking.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 8, 2014)

Those are cool. I bet you can find some. Use the search term 'salt and pepper shaker tops' and there's tons of hits.


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 8, 2014)

No idea if it would work for you but I would turn the holder like the base of a box to the size you like.
Finish the inside and leave a recess at the bottom to glue a bottom in. Use one of these in the bottom to fill.
Reverse to finish top and drill holes in the top as you desire for salt or pepper.
Stopper/bung..
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Mer...e=packard&Category_Code=proj-supp-salpep-sals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 8, 2014)

Joe, I can't help you on where to find tops like that, but if you do find them, please post where you found them here. I like those tops, and my wife's been wanting me to make her a salt shaker...


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Joe... was looking through the latest woodturners catalog and saw a 1-3/8 shaker top...

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/54/5269/Turners-Select-Salt-Shaker-Cap?term=104-406

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for finding that, it's only the salt shaker part which sucks, think I might get a few then try to differentiate them with something.


----------



## SENC (Nov 14, 2014)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Thanks for finding that, it's only the salt shaker part which sucks, think I might get a few then try to differentiate them with something.


Maybe laminating an edge block (1/8"-1/4") on the bottom of your main block... ebony or abw for pepper and holly or antler or something white/light for salt?


----------

